# Portafilter wetness after a pour



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I have noticed that after my normal double pour from my Duetto that the grounds still in the Portfilter can be either "dry" or "wet". By the former i mean no visible water and by the latter I mean absolutely soaking. What should the grounds look like and what might be causing the difference?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you weighing your doses? Ie. are you sure you are using the same weight?


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I weigh my doses - and mine are sometimes dry, but most of the time, they're wet!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

What grinder do you use? Is the dose of water consistant from the machine? The second can be done without coffee and time the water into something and weigh it. If the latter is inconsistant that may be your issue, also inconsistant grind could be a factor.

Then there is the human element, do you do everything identically each time when you fill the portafilter, even minute differences in technique can alter the result.

The puck should be solid enough to maintain it's shape after knocking out and should you so wish, solid enough to stack up (In doing this you can see visually if all pucks are the same)


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I check the weight only after I change the grind as my Mazzer Mini E A uses timed shots. Do you think that leaving the Portafilter in the group after a pour makes a difference to the puck dryness?


----------

